# eBay. What a ball ache!



## jjosh (Oct 13, 2013)

Very, very frustrated right now...

Had an HTC One phone but replaced it with iPhone. Put HTC on eBay and (aside from the tens of private messages of people asking me to sell it at a pittance) the phone sold finally at £300. Great I thought, sent the bidder an invoice with all the usual pleasantries. No reply. It's late I thought, guess I'll hear from them in the morning. Next day the winning bidder deletes their account and a bug in the system means I cannot offer it second chance.

Never mind. I relisted the item and sure enough it sells - £282. Winning bidder tells me he'll pay in the morning. Morning comes and he asks me to cancel transaction due to 'problems with the bank'. I tell him he has to pay. He lies and tells me the money is sent but nothing. Eventually he admits he can't afford the phone and that's the last I hear of him.

I opened unpaid disputes with eBay and heard nothing back. Decided not to re-list and sold phone to a friend for £250 at mates rates. Been busy with work this week so haven't had time to chase eBay up when... this morning eBay have taken £28.00 in sellers fees from the credit card linked with my paypal - even though I haven't even been able to sell anything using their sh***y buyer biased website.

Rant over.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

That's why I stopped using eBay 5 years ago.

Full of time wasters and scammers.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Never used it....

Maybe works for some people, but just not for me


----------



## jjosh (Oct 13, 2013)

Gave eBay a call and they've refunded me the money and have set up my account for me that nobody with an unpaid item case can bid. Same goes for those with 0% feedback or without a credit/debit card registered to PayPal.

Question is do I now go and sell the iPad? Might give it once last chance. :?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't sell using auctions. I find the going rate by doing searches (including completed listings) and position my item either as the cheapest (for a quick sale) or the "best deal" (if condition or included accessories are factors).
With buy it now - you can set it so that the buyer can only buy if they pay immediately.
You also need to know inside out how eBay and PayPal work so that you follow the procedures to the letter and in the correct timeframes. You never give anyone the benefit of the doubt, buyer or seller, and start resolution cases and end them as per the rules.
May sound harsh, but as long as your intentions are to be fair and honest - there's no offence caused and it's just business.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

You could try gumtree and a cash sale?

J
Xx


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

there's no point in selling high priced goods on eBay anymore, they just scam you with final value fees as well as PayPal fees. I sell on Gumtree now. It'll take a couple weeks sometimes to spark some interest but at least you don't get those hefty selling fees. I never post either, I always arrange a pickup so I'll have cash in hand at the end

What iPad are you planning to sell btw?


----------



## jjosh (Oct 13, 2013)

Fizzleh said:


> there's no point in selling high priced goods on eBay anymore, they just scam you with final value fees as well as PayPal fees. I sell on Gumtree now. It'll take a couple weeks sometimes to spark some interest but at least you don't get those hefty selling fees. I never post either, I always arrange a pickup so I'll have cash in hand at the end
> 
> What iPad are you planning to sell btw?


I might try a fixed price auction then.

It's an iPad 3rd gen (retina display) 32gb with 3G in black. It's in pretty good nick too. You interested?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Have you put it in the marketplace on here ? 
(Careful not to make this a "for sale" thread ;-) )


----------



## jjosh (Oct 13, 2013)

mullum said:


> Have you put it in the marketplace on here ?
> (Careful not to make this a "for sale" thread ;-) )


Haha, good shout.


----------

